# COD4 PC Clubhouse



## ISMurphy (Mar 24, 2008)

as it entails, all you COD4 folks wanna get involved with other TPU members, feel free to congregate around our gaming site, i am offering our servers and support to function as a cost free hub for TPU members to get to play together and on reliable controllable servers, with a central website, forum, and prizes!!

This way, All TPU Gamers have someplace to play, won't cost you anything, and if you feel guilty for using it free, we always have the handy donation bar on the homepage of our site you are more than welcome to slap money into as we are paying it all out of pocket right now for servers prizes, voice, and hosting.  

( heres the community pitch )

I run and Maintain ( with help from team members ) Aftermath Gaming

Hello!

This is just an invitation for anyone interested in checking out a new gaming community started by Gamers, intended for Gamers. We are Aftermath Gaming and you can check us out at our website at

www.aftermathgaming.com

We are running several servers in COD4, TF2, and CSS and are always looking to expand to new games or unique/fun gametypes. We offer an in house friendly and competitive team of players as well as an open door to other clans and teams to come hang out with us on our forums, TS/Ventrilo, or servers. We offer Prizes and Contests on our forums and to top performers on our servers on a monthly basis based on performance and quality input to the community. We run a mature and monitored gaming experience with fun, competition, prizes, game servers, affiliate programs from major PC Hardware retailers, and Much More.. how much depends on your involvement.. you get out of it what you put into it, check us out or give our servers a shot when we are on or hit up our site or voice server to come play.

Hardcore TDM




Scrim PAM 4 Mod with unrestricted load outs




Custom Maps Server




24/7 2Fort Server




Counterstrike Source 24/7 Italy/Dust/Office 100 Tick FPS Boosted Server




looking for ideas for new game servers to put on our box or different/ unique/ fun gametypes to play so please check us out, sign up for the foums for monthly prizes and games, and let's all get our frag on.

am| Defiance


----------

